
Dynaglue: Make single-table designs in DynamoDB easier to query and update - chris_armstrong
https://github.com/chris-armstrong/dynaglue/
======
altrum
Very interesting. Are there any alternatives out there that we can use to
compare?

~~~
hamsta
Here are a couple of libraries that aim for the same goal (single-table
DynamoDB usage):

\- [https://github.com/jeremydaly/dynamodb-
toolbox](https://github.com/jeremydaly/dynamodb-toolbox)

\- [https://github.com/jeffreyyoung/single-table-
dynamo](https://github.com/jeffreyyoung/single-table-dynamo)

\- [https://github.com/JasonCraftsCode/dynamodb-
datamodel](https://github.com/JasonCraftsCode/dynamodb-datamodel)

\- [https://github.com/ginger-io/beyonce](https://github.com/ginger-
io/beyonce)

I would be interested in a comparison.

